# ATO: Have you received a government payment or grant?



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office's small business newsroom:

https://www.ato.gov.au/Newsroom/sma...-you-received-a-government-payment-or-grant-/
*Have you received a government payment or grant?*








*11 August 2020*
If your business has received a grant or payment from the Australian Government or a state or territory government, you may need to include it in your tax return.
Some grants and payments are assessable income and so need to be included in your tax return.
Grants and payments that are assessable income include:
JobKeeper payments, fuel tax credits or product stewardship for oil benefit
wine equalisation tax producer rebate
grants, such as an amount you receive under the Australian Apprenticeships Incentives Program
subsidies for carrying on a business.

There are some government grants and payments that you do not need to pay tax on. One example of this is the cash flow boost.
How and where you report assessable grants and payments in your tax return will depend on your business structure.
Remember, registered tax agents and BAS agents can help you with your tax and can help you if you are uncertain about the tax treatment of government grants or payments you have received.
*Find out about:*
What to include in your business's assessable income
Tax consequences
Supporting your small business - information including tax time essentials


----------

